# Deca Broadband Adapter



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently had mvr hooked up by D* and everything is working just fine. The connection to my wireless router is an either not cable from a Deca Broad band Adapter. When the Mvr was installed my 2 pc's were not networked, but the tech said there would be no problem tying the home network into MVR so that Pictures etc. could be viewed on the tv.
After the home network is setup. I plan to replace the G band router with a Cisco Linksys E4200. The two computers are connected to the existing router by either net cable, one for each computer. I am hoping that after setting up the network i will only need on connection for both computers. I have 2 concerns:
1. If for any reason i need to go wireless will this have any effect on the 
Deca Broadband adapter. I asked D* for a wireless setup and this is 
what was installed so assumed all was well. If i need swap out the BB 
Adapter for something else i need to get started asap as dealing with D* 
on these things always seems to be a problem.
2. When i swap out the routers the D* cable will have to be disconnected.
Is there any precautions i should take prior to pulling the connection to
the router? Will i be able to just plug D* connection into and all will 
work.
Any tips or help you can give me will be helpfull as i am a real newbie regarding networking.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't worry, not much can go wrong.

Teminology, your wording of "either not" is actually "ethernet" in the broadband world.

When you replace your router, just move the ethernet cable from old router to new router. This allows your MRV setup to also reach the outside world for VOD and TVAPPs. It may take a few hours for the DVR's to see the new router or you can reboot them to speed it up.

Your PC's can connect wired or wireless to the new router. While the tech said you get pictures via MRV, its called MEDIA SHARE. Frankly, its not a smooth thing. Some things have to be done in your PC's and many folks on dbstalk have never been pleased with it, myself included. Its very slow.

Go here and search through pictures of setups and you will get a view of various connection schemes

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------

